# Cool relish bottle



## BeachComber (Jan 19, 2008)

I found this bottle about a week ago and it has become one of my favorites!! I think its about 1900 on the spot and probably not too rare. Its embossed with Ally Sloppers Favorite Relish and in the middle is a picture of a drunk guy with a hat raising a bottle with his arm. I think its hillarious! Please any input on this bottle would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 19, 2008)

With that applied top I would say pre 1885. Alley Slopers was a term used for rich folk, polititions and preachers who would slip out into the back alleys to have a snort without anyone seeing them. Very neat bottle.

 Everyone in town usually already knew who they were.[sm=lol.gif]  

 Around here hobos were also known as alley slopers and can tippers.


----------



## marjorie040 (Jan 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Beachcomber!
 Very nice bottle and I can see why it's your favorite!
 Regards,


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 19, 2008)

How kewl is that !!!!!! Never seen one of those..........  welcome Beachcomber. I'm new around here myself. Great bunch of bottle addicts!! Take care all...


 Jim


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey  welcome BeachComber and very cool bottle . With  Warrens decription of alley sloper and the looks of the bottle .Maybe  its a booz bottle and by the looks  a little old than 1900. Very cool thanks for sharing and good luck diggen and finding.bill


----------



## BeachComber (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info Capsoda. And thank you all for welcomming me. This forum is perfect for finding out more about bottles. I will be posting many more bottles that I am not too sure about.
 As for the Ally Slopers Relish. I did find it odd that that kind of bottle was for relish. All of the relish bottles that ive ever found look like the ones in the picture. So i may agree with you Dollarbill. Maybe it was a liquor bottle.


----------



## kastoo (Jan 19, 2008)

That's COOL!  I hope I find one...man that's sweet!


----------



## bonesbda (Jan 19, 2008)

interesting you got the early one, just found one that was copletely machine made. he was apparently a showman who was always DRUNK...thus his "relish" was whisky!!   his nose was always a big thing and you'll find his image on clay pipes too.


----------



## BeachComber (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info Bones. Got a pic of your example? I would love to see the difference.


----------



## bonesbda (Jan 20, 2008)

probably easier for you to visit. aren't u in bda?


----------



## BeachComber (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey Bones. That would be great. I am currently off the island for a month, but will be back home. When im back i will shoot you off an email. Ive never heard of any green marbled bermuda codd!! thats incredible. Do you know if its still in BDA and which collector has it? It would be nice to see it or a pic.


----------



## bonesbda (Jan 21, 2008)

no prob..i'll await your email.  there's a few green marbled ones...blue and amber too..
 as to the alex... i sold it close to 10 years ago...so where it went after...who knows..i've asked the person i sold it to and he's not sure where it went..


----------

